# Changing user name?



## Xk6m6m5X (Nov 20, 2019)

I seen it in faq's, but ive messaged with no response. Is this still a thing?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 20, 2019)

@Alex is the only one who can do it. If you've messaged him, give it some time, I believe he usually travels this time of year.


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Nov 20, 2019)

Its been about 4 months now....


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 20, 2019)

Kornfann1024 said:


> Its been about 4 months now....



Try again. 

There's literally nothing anyone else can do. He has the ability on lock.


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Nov 20, 2019)

I stand corrected....it was oct 6th....time is a weird thing lol


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 20, 2019)

Kornfann1024 said:


> I stand corrected....it was oct 6th....time is a weird thing lol



I'll shoot him a message as well.


----------

